# science projects



## Scott (Feb 22, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good science project for a 1st grader?


----------



## matt01 (Feb 22, 2006)

Building and launching a model rocket. It is a great opportunity.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Feb 22, 2006)

i bought the snap together electronics kits for grandkids.
here is my blog entry for it:



got an interesting electronics kit for the grandkids
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...im_toys_4/104-9765790-4435156?v=glance&s=toys
snap circuits pro, but i'm going to leave it here and use it myself....
bought it from: http://www.kitsusa.net/phpstore/htm...in-1-Experiment-Lab-W-Computer-Interface.html
for 84$,including shipping. nice deal. beautiful package, ought to have been required for my ECE degree *grin weakly* beats the little breadboards all to pieces.
and is about what i paid for 2 breadboards...*ouch*

what is appropriate is that the kits place i bought it is full of projects.
http://www.kitsusa.net

[Edited on 2-22-2006 by rmwilliamsjr]


----------



## Reed (Mar 8, 2006)

I was just simply showing my girls (8 and 6) how electricity works the other night -- I had taken a small electric bulb out of an old stereo system. The bult still had the wires connected to it so I touched the wires to the + and - sides of a 9v. battery.

The bulb lit up and I was able to show the girls how electricity "wants" to travel around a circuit and how the electricity lights the little bulb.

a small variation you could use for a science project might be to use different batteries to see how the light is stronger or weaker depending on the amount of electricity.

It was cool and typical of how learning should work.

[Edited on 3-8-2006 by Reed]


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 8, 2006)

We took the snap electronics kit to the youngest grandkids birthday party last sunday night at a pizza place.
they are still to young to use it, plus grandma likes the idea of using it for bait to have them come by *grin*
however my sons, 22-26 played with it all night.
the center of attention was the motor and heliocopter rotor.

it is really a nice kit.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 8, 2006)

There are some excellent science books and kits that would be perfect for 1st graders...


A kit I picked up was called "The Bleeding Potato". The children had fun making the potato "bleed" and copper coating nickels.


----------

